# Our Cat hates the CC



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Our cat Rogan has just ripped to shreds the latest CC mag then pee'd on it. Pity you cannot smell it!!!

Is he trying to tell us something?

This much travelled cat often takes dislike to people and normally in retrospet, is totally correct.

Tomorrow we are leaving our credit cards and cheque books and see what he does!!!

Was going to inc a pic by failed!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was there an article on aires in it? Or maybe it was because of all the flyers for stairlifts & trousers with stretchy waistbands? Or perhaps he didn't like the features on double axle caravans and towing cars built like tanks? :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pity he didn't do a No. 2 - then you really could claim to have a verifiable article on gassing. :lol: 

Dougie.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

They are after the Decostodis in the paper

Phill


----------

